#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 很久沒來po圖了=W=

## 哈凱

OOXX的!!!
我要考指考了!!!!!
恩.....

沒話說了....
放圖!!

阿泉和夭夭


POP畫風!!!


怪物...


欠揍的表情!!


練習


練習


這張身體好像有點長


眼鏡!!!!!!



麻~希望大家喜歡=W=

----------


## 狼赫月

哈哈 指考要加油歐~
!!所以又要一段時間不見了XD 加油歐~
好棒彩色木鉛筆也可以畫出那麼棒的風格
光和陰影的對比 !! 改天我也要來畫一張><
素描也好棒 翅膀畫的好帥   拋媚眼 XD
這拳被打到一定不得了!!    好熱?! 這個角度不錯歐
在樹上休息耶><    !!!!哇 >////< 
哈凱的畫 都好厲害歐  :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 燄瀆

哈凱要指考喔...嗯，指考戰士，加油吧！
POP畫風超帥的XDD莫名的很喜歡這種陰影面很多的畫~
怪物有點像是羊、惡魔、狼、牛 的綜合體欸OAO！好強勁的樣子ww
欠揍的臉那張，讓我想到附近國小的小屁孩都會這樣比！

哈凱的彩鉛均勻度都很高耶！不像我一畫起來就是一邊深一邊淺的(汗
希望再看到哈凱更多圖~指考要加油喔！

----------


## 咖啡

其實色鉛筆上色顏色可以再豐富一點
第二張的人臉部位置有點偏
狼還不錯
怪物那張假若能更寫實會是很好的作品
第六張綠色的陰影是個不錯的想法
但是濃淡變化可以加強
第七張樹畫得不錯
構圖滿溫馨的

----------


## 猖狼 亞魂

哈凱，考試加油呀!!!

第二張光影的感覺真的好棒>W<(雖然不懂何謂POP")
怪物翅膀破破的感覺和腹肌畫得真好~
(...怎麼感覺眼睛顏色...紅紅的?)
我不知道ㄎㄜ ㄑㄧㄠˋ是什麼...
但那張臉真的挺欠揍的= =
拳頭那張好帥>W<打到大概可以飛幾里遠啦!!!(閃遠一點...)
抬頭的那一張感覺真的好熱......
(我每次畫到這角度就卡了= =")
身體有點長+1

以上。

----------


## 陸合巡

原來POP畫法指的是這樣強調黑影的畫法，之前不知道還以為是強調邊線的畫法。

這兩張POP畫風的感覺還真不錯，太棒了!

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

好棒啊哈凯！看来哈凯的彩铅绘图技术比卡拉什还厉害呢  :Very Happy:

----------

